# Notebook DAU kompatibel machen

## madnet

Hallo zusammen. Meine Freundin hat sich ein Dell Notebook gekauft. Jetzt möchte ich ihr Gentoo installieren. Hab da einige Probleme. Ich weis, daß zu einigen Themen schon Posts existieren. Die meisten sind aber recht veraltet und ich möchte das ganze so einfach wie möglich machen. Zudem gibt es für einige Probleme so viele Lösungsansätze die anno dubag noch mühsam von Hand gemacht werden mußten und heute bestandteil von KDE sind. Ich möchte KDE 3.3.x nutzen.

USB Support:

Ich möchte den externen DVD Brenner und k3b nutzen.

Es sollen nach möglichkeit automatisch externe Geräte wie USB Stick und ext. Festplatte gemountet werden und in KDE zur verfügung stehen ohne lang in der fstab (/dev/sda1...) den Kram einzutragen. Bei Suse erscheinen ja dann automatisch Symbole auf dem Desktop. Kann mir einer was zu Automount und meinem Vorhaben erzählen?

Hibernate:

Hab im Kontrollzentrum von KDE einfach nur die Settings vorgenommen. Das geht auch so weit. Nur wenn ich neu boote hat er noch die alte Uhrzeit und das alte Datum drin und setzt es im Bios dann zurück. 

WLAN:

ipw2200 hab ich installiert. läuft aber noch nicht. Werd ich noch testen.

Ein und ausschalten über die FN Taste und einfache konfiguration um sich an einem neuen Hotspot anzumelden sollte noch laufen. Hab mir Kifi mal angeschaut. Sieht gut aus. Hat KDE so was schon integriert?

ifplugd:

Soll unterscheiden welches Netzwerk verfügbar ist. Ob HomeLAN, FirmenLAN, WLAN oder standalone. Einwahl über das Modem sollte ja kein Problem sein.

Firewall & Virenscanner:

Firewall GUI wäre schick. Virenscanner on access wäre ein nettes feature für die Statusleiste...

Ich möchte das System so DAU Kompatibel wie möglich machen. Sprich M$ kompatibel. Bitte keine Posts wie "Bleib bei M$" oder ähnliches. Beschäftige mich erst seit ca. 1nem Jahr mit Linux und möchte meiner Freundin zeigen, daß M$ nicht die Welt regiert. 

Meine Frage: Wer hat damit Erfahrungen gemacht und kann mir helfen?

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

sorry, aber warum installierst du dann nicht gleich SuSe?

Und Firewalls sind zwar generell unnötig (Desktopfirewalls!), unter Linux aber erst recht.

ChrisM

----------

## redflash

Um usb-Sticks automatisch zu mounten brauchst du supermount.

KDE besitzt einen kwifimanager der dürfte dir helfen.

Ansonsten weißt du ja schon etwas.

Für Powermanagment gibt es eine Doku unter Gentoo.de

----------

## madnet

@ChrisM87:

Weil ich Gentoo möchte. Gibt glaub ich ne menge Posts warum Leute von Suse nach Gentoo gewechselt haben. Würdest du wechseln?   :Laughing: 

@redflash:

Danke. den kwifimanager schau ich mir mal an. Die Doku zum Powermanagement sieht schon ganz ordentlich aus. Dachte aber, daß sich in KDE 3.3 noch mal grundlegend was in der Unterstützung getan hat.

----------

## trashcity

@ChrisM87 

Bitte unterlass deine nicht ernst zunähenden aussagen 

da sie erstens sehr provokant und zweitens falsch sind! DANKE!!!  :Mad: 

wenn sich jemand dazu entschieden hat gentoo einzusetzen dann sicher mit einem Grund ob gut oder schlecht ist egal 

Foren sollen helfen und ihre Benutzer nicht gleich überhebliche aussagen tätigen!   :Mad:   DANKE!!!

Und dann gleich einmal zum Thema firewall 

 *Quote:*   

> Und Firewalls sind zwar generell unnötig (Desktopfirewalls!), unter Linux aber erst recht. 

 

Was für eine sche ansage 

Firewall sind nicht unnötig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nur ist die frage lohnd sich unter linux der Aufwand 

Generell würde ich sagen ja ja ja und nocheinmal ja

DANKW

----------

## trashcity

@madnet fwbuilder ist dein Gui für die iptables firewall

----------

## makenoob

 *trashcity wrote:*   

> @madnet fwbuilder ist dein Gui für die iptables firewall

 

oder guarddog, falls dir der fwbuilder zu umfangreich er scheinen sollte (wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist der mit checkpoint vergleichbar, zumindest, was die fw-regeln angeht)

gruß

marc

----------

## psyqil

 *trashcity wrote:*   

> Firewall sind nicht unnötig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Nur ist die frage lohnd sich unter linux der Aufwand 
> 
> Generell würde ich sagen ja ja ja und nocheinmal ja

 Und Du meinst, daß Chris Blödsinn erzählt? Interessant...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ruth

hi,

siehe auch z.b.:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=168773

und ja:

eine firewall ist auf einem desktop system prinzipiell unnötig  :Wink: 

im dortigen thread beschreibt mr.tom aber, dass er iptables dazu nutzt, icmp zu blocken.

das halte ich persönlich auch für eine schlechte idee:

bei ICMP heisst keine antwort nichts anderes als ICH BIN DA

um für icmp tatsächlich 'unsichtbar' zu sein, müsstest du mit der IP adresse des nächsten routers ' ICMP - Host/Network unreachable' senden.

also ist das blocken von icmp ziemlich sinnlos und sagt einem etwaigen angreifer nichts anderes, als das der rechner da ist - wie auch ein reply

gruss

ruth

----------

## ank666

Firestarter ist auch eine GUI Frontend für iptables http://firestarter.sourceforge.net hab aber noch nie was damit gemacht.

----------

## trashcity

die frage ist einfach 

was hab ich für eine Internet anbindung 

bei uns in österreich ist internet über kabel tv sehr verbreitet 

nun wenn ich zb. sshd oder apache oder andere demons auf dem rechner laufen habe 

ist es nicht schlecht eine firewall zu haben 

denn es ist nicht sehr schwer einen rechner zu scannen und auch gleich ein par exploids zu finden um etweige angriefe durchzuführen 

so nun sind warscheindlich keine wichtigen daten oder so auf dem pc

aber wenn der angreifer doch etwas auf dem rechner zerstört ist es doch viel arbeit!!!

was ich mit meiner aussage generell sagen wollte ist

es ist eine blöde aussage generell firwalls alls unnötig darzustellen 

ob es unter einem linux desktop wichtig ist oder nicht ist jedem selbst überlassen 

wiest ihr wie wichtig der jeweilig pc ist?

ich nicht! 

aber nicht alle wollen spielen oder nur Internet surfen 

lg trashcity

PS: @psyqil  bin blöd allso erkläre deine aussage bitte Danke

----------

## ruth

hi,

nochmal:

wenn dein apache eine lücke aufweist, oder du schrottige PHP scripten draufhast, oder deine FTP Server config scheisse ist, dann hilft dir auch eine firewall rein gar nichts!!!

ein rechner wird i.a. durch einen fehler in einem dienst ger00ted, nicht durch das nichtvorhandensein einer firewall...

@trashcity:

man sollte schon wissen, wovon man spricht, bevor man sowas wie du schreibt.

sic tacuisses, philosophus manisses...

gruss

ruth

----------

## psyqil

 *trashcity wrote:*   

> nun wenn ich zb. sshd oder apache oder andere demons auf dem rechner laufen habe

 dann brauchst Du keine Firewall, weil Du diese Dienste ja sowieso durchlassen würdest, sonst müßtest Du sie ja gar nicht laufen haben. Ich behaupte sogar, daß man auch unter Windows keine "Personal Firewall" braucht, wenn man die betreffenden Dienste nicht braucht und abschaltet, ein Link dazu, den ich ganz toll finde, weil ich ihn mir so schön merken kann, ist dingens.org.  :Very Happy: 

Firewalls sind natürlich nicht generell unnötig, aber auf einem Laptop oder einzelnem Desktop schon. Lies mal rootshells Link in Ruhe durch, da stehen 'ne Menge interessant Sachen drin.

Und ob Du blöd bist weiß ich nicht, aber mit Angaben um sich zu schmeißen, von denen man nur denkt, daß man sie verstanden hat, ist eine menschliche Eigenschaft, die ich nicht sehr hoch schätze!

Edit: s/rootshell/ruth/g

Ruth, heißt es nicht

Si tacuisses, philosophus manisses?

----------

## ruth

hi,

@psyquil:

ja, *grins* du hast recht: <<< sic \n >>> si == wenn  :Wink: 

schreibselfehler meinerseits, hehe

gruss

ruth

----------

## trashcity

@ ruth  da geb ich dir voll recht! doch wer weis ob er denn webserver für alle zugänglich machen möchte!  und fehler können immer auftäten

wer hat gesagt das er PHP braucht?

odre einen FTP Server?

so und der vorteil einer Firewall ist

du kanst mit diensten spielen ohne angst zu haben das dich jemand erwischt und dein system im ARSC.... ist  

man läst ganz einfach keinen vom WAN ins LAN und die sache ist OK 

bis hald wieder 

ich mag nur nicht und das wollte ich zum ausdruck bringen das ver allgemeinern 

unser neuer Gentoo freund will wer weis was machen mit seinem NB 

allso wenn er glaubt eine firewall zu brauchen warum nicht 

und wer hat gefragt wellche dienste er braucht?

ich nicht! 

hübsche ruth latein kann ich leider nicht noch nicht jedenfalls 

also was willst mir damit sagen ( das ich ein blöder hund bin?)

@ruth ja mein deutsch ist nicht meine muttersprache 

dafür kann ich einig andere 

was auch nicht so schlecht ist

----------

## makenoob

gehört ein web und ein ftp-server auf ein sog."DAU-book"? ich denke nicht, dass da unnötige dienst laufen werden, bzw. dass da von außen irgendwelche dienste erreichbar sein sollte... ansonsten kann man die ports auch eben mit iptables zudengeln und das in die startskripte aufnehmen.

just my 2 cent

gruß

marc

----------

## trashcity

@makenoob  Danke das sehe ich auch so 

spielen und lernen und mit einer Firewall zu die türe 

und dann kann ich mich nach dem security doc noch weiter arbeiten

----------

## ruth

hi,

noch-ein-mal:

wenn kein dienst(daemon) auf einem port lauscht, ist es sinn-be-freit, diesen port per iptables zu blocken - sinnlos, echt!!!

naja,

gruss

ruth

----------

## makenoob

@ruth

ich weiss, deswegen war das post auch im konjunktiv  :Wink: . und das ports geschlossen, sind, wenn kein dienst drauf läuft, darüber sind sich ja wohl eh alle einig, gelle?

 :Smile: 

gruß

marc

----------

## trashcity

jub da sind wir Gleicher Meinung

----------

## therjak

gibt bei den iptables, wenn man nen extra patch einspielt, auch sowas wie ne teergrube. damit kann man dann portscans recht zeitaufwendig machen und den scannenden rechner etwas lahmlegen. bringt aber fuer die eigene sicherheit auch nichts. (nur verliert der "angreifer" vielleicht die lust weiter zu scannen)

----------

## Gekko

Der Angreifer denkt sich dann aber vielleicht auch: "Hey, da gibts was Interessantes, das versteckt werden muss."   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## trashcity

und manche warten und sehen sich einen porno an   :Wink: 

was auch immer sich solche leute denken 

sie solten alle scheisssssssssssen gehen 

mit solche leute sind menschen oder subjekte gemeind die ihr können oder auch nicht können gegen andere einsetzen

----------

## Haldir

Nicht das mich gleich jeder umbringt, aber solltest du nicht vielleicht nen Dual Boot Windows/Linux machen ?.

Wenn deine Freundin dann Linux kapiert hat , dann Linux->Wine, aber kommt wohl drauf an wer die Hosen an hat  :Wink: .

On Access Virenscanner gibts sehr sehr wenige für Linux, gibt  eine Methode für Samba und ein paar Kommerzielle und glaub ich auch einen Weg mit avfs und clamav. Ist meiner Meinung nach aber nicht notwendig für Linux.

Hibernate würde ich mir ehrlich gesagt zweimal überlegen, hab schon des öfteren Probleme mit diversen Laptops und Hibernate gehabt in Linux, nicht nur einmal war das FS danach im A...

----------

## madnet

Muß mich noch mal zu Wort melden nachdem ich die netten und nützlichen Posts gelesen habe. DANKE! Das hilft mir doch schon mal alles ein klein bisschen weiter. 

Jetzt zu denjenigen, die ne Firewall für überflüßig halten: 

Ich habe zuhause einen Server der über Dyndns im Netz hängt. Da läuft NFS, Samba, FTP, Apache, IMAP, gabber,openvpn...

Der Server ist mit ner Firewall dicht gemacht, da meine kompletten Daten sonst im Internet auf zig Servern als Backup lagern würden. 

Möchte eine verschlüsselte Partition um Daten auf dem Notebook zu schützen und Mails nur mit PGP schicken. Will mich mit dem Notebook ins Homelan per OpenVPN connecten. Dann lese ich hier, daß manche Leute keine Firewall haben. Wenn diese Leute keine Dienste laufen haben, hab ich ja verständnis dafür. Hab aber n bisschen was vor. 

Das Notebook will ich als Referenzmaschine aufsetzen da ich noch mal das selbe Modell kaufen möchte. Ich plane mich mitte nächsten Jahres Selbständig zu machen und möchte meine Mutter bei mir anstellen da sie krank ist. Möchte ihr ermöglichen von zuhause aus zu arbeiten. Dabei sollen meine Daten so sicher als möglich sein und Sie so flexibel wie möglich sein. Sie soll sich über jede Leitung bei einem Kunden mit meinem Homelan verbinden können, Daten mit den Kunden tauschen (Samba) und die hoffentlich gewinnbringenden Projekte auf einem lokalen Webserver dem Kunden live zur verfügung stellen. 

Hab vor ca. 1nem Jahr mit Linux angefangen. Hatte null Ahnung von Linux und mindestens genau soviel Ahnung von PHP und MySQL. Aber ich hatte ein Ziel. Und da bin ich bis jetzt auch recht gut hingekommen. 

Bis jetzt hab ich das Projekt (PHP + MySQL) fertig programmiert, mich mit zahlreichen Posts auseinander gesetzt und mir meinen Server so eingerichtet wie ich den brauch. Chatten, Mailen, Daten archivieren ist jetzt alles im Homelan möglich ohne über das WWW zu gehen. Was passiert, wenn ich meine Dyndns Adresse hier veröffentliche und im selben moment meine Firewall runter fahre? Glaubt einer, daß ich dann noch einen Cent mit meiner Geschäftsidee verdiene?  :Shocked: 

Ich möchte einige Querschläger noch mal drum bitten nur Sachen zum Thema zu Posten. Ich hab meine Vorstellungen was ich will. Bin über jeden konstruktiven Beitrag glücklich. Aber hat das Abschalten von XP Version: Teletubbie mit Standleitung zu M$ wirklich was mit meinem Anliegen zu tun?

Ich möchte hier jetzt nicht noch mehr sticheln. Freue mich auf weitere Posts von allen die mir weiterhelfen möchten.

----------

## madnet

 *Haldir wrote:*   

> Nicht das mich gleich jeder umbringt, aber solltest du nicht vielleicht nen Dual Boot Windows/Linux machen ?.
> 
> Wenn deine Freundin dann Linux kapiert hat , dann Linux->Wine, aber kommt wohl drauf an wer die Hosen an hat .
> 
> On Access Virenscanner gibts sehr sehr wenige für Linux, gibt  eine Methode für Samba und ein paar Kommerzielle und glaub ich auch einen Weg mit avfs und clamav. Ist meiner Meinung nach aber nicht notwendig für Linux.
> ...

 

Dualboot hab ich eingerichtet. Bis sie damit zurecht kommt wird das System erst mal so betrieben. 

Hibernate: Interessant mit dem FS. Werd mir das vorher noch mal ganz genau anschauen. Danke für den Tip. 

Der Virenscanner on Access wäre schön ist aber nicht zwingend nötig. Das soll nur nen Kumpel zusätzlich schützen weil er auf seinem Notebook keinen Virenscanner, keine Firewall und nichts hat. Da kotzt das teil mit rasenden 300Mhz sonst.   :Wink:   Ein neues will er nicht. Ist ihm zu teuer. Deswegen surft er ja auch auf meine Kosten.   :Question:   :Exclamation:   :Question:   Gut daß ich ne Flatrate hab...

----------

## Earthwings

 *madnet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich möchte einige Querschläger noch mal drum bitten nur Sachen zum Thema zu Posten. Ich hab meine Vorstellungen was ich will. Bin über jeden konstruktiven Beitrag glücklich. Aber hat das Abschalten von XP Version: Teletubbie mit Standleitung zu M$ wirklich was mit meinem Anliegen zu tun?
> 
> 

 

Prinzipiell hast du recht und es könnte etwas mehr ums ursprüngliche Thema gehen. Allerdings bist du ja nicht ganz unschuldig, da es kein ursprüngliches Thema gibt sondern mehrere (vergleiche Forenregeln). Konstruktiver Vorschlag: Hier alles zum Thema Firewall rein (im Sinne deiner Frage). Für die Themen deines ursprünglichen Posts, die noch nicht beantwortet wurden und die _nicht_ über die Suchfunktion gelöst werden können, machst du jeweils einen neuen Thread auf.

----------

## sirro

 *trashcity wrote:*   

> spielen und lernen und mit einer Firewall zu die türe 

 

Wie waere es mit dem Dienst einfach "im Haus" zu spielen, sprich ihn einfach nur auf localhost lauschen lassen?

----------

## ruth

hi,

ein letzter satz von mir:

@madnet:

wenn du deine dienste sicher konfiguriert hast. passiert dir gar nichts, wenn du deine adresse veröffentlichst. auch nach dem abschalten des paketfilters...

sollest du deine dienste (apache, usw.) unsicher konfiguriert haben oder schrottige scripten laufen haben, wird dich auch ein paketfilter nicht vor den bösen hackern schützen...

ein beispiel:

ich betreibe im augenblick 5 rootserver bei strato.

auf _keinem_ dieser rechner läuft iptables - wozu auch?  :Wink: 

gruss

ruth

----------

